# original fuel gauge conversion



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

Do a search over here, it's been mentioned before.

http://evdl.org/archive/#nabble-f413529


----------



## gemmuj (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi gottdi, 

I've tried searching but I just can't find anything. This is soo annoying, please help guys.

how do I do it.

Thank you


----------



## Thaniel (May 25, 2008)

How about this
http://914ev.blogspot.com/2007/10/initial-fuel-gauge-driver-schematic.html

I haven't tried it yet but seems promising.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice find. I thought I saw a post or two but maybe this was what I saw or heard about.


----------



## Dave Koller (Nov 15, 2008)

I did a test of a similar circuit as at http://914ev.blogspot.com/2007/10/in...schematic.html..

Found you need to buffer the voltage fluctuations and as stated at the above site - not so good for SOC readings BUT combined with current reading from shunt and voltage (all isolated of course) to an arduino (small processor - like the pic) with an algorithm one can get it to work - but I also have a Curtis clone - EV America at http://www.evamerica.com/evinstruments.html at 1/3 the Curtis price. This will be for my Analog gauge array. Worst case is using the fuel gauge as another temp gauge for controller .. The original temperature gauge is easy to use with an equivalent thermistor on the motor - (best sealed in a small hole in a bolt on the Engine..) I think the same blog above did it the way I did.. 

EDIT -this is the URL for the bolt hole  
http://s2kev.blogspot.com/2008/08/motor-temperature-sensor.html

I used a thermistor direct to old ICE radiator sensor wires - he uses an LM34 to a small processor - 

My Saturn used a 3k thermistor in the ICE - used the same and you can put a resistor in parallel with it (use 5k pot to find value) to up the sensitivity - show HOT at say 140 degrees ( instead of 200 in ICE )

Hope this helps!


----------



## gemmuj (Feb 22, 2008)

hi guys, 

to be honest with you, i have very limited knowlegde of building electronic curcuits and as a result, i know know idea what that diagram is showing. 

Is someone able to guild me as to where to purchase what i'm looking for, or how to make with with a list of materials or just something like that.

thank you

(sorry to be a pain)


----------



## chansen (Mar 13, 2009)

My fuel gauge has three wires to it. Anyone know how these things work?


----------



## Jimdear2 (Oct 12, 2008)

chansen said:


> My fuel gauge has three wires to it. Anyone know how these things work?


Are the extra wires for a low fuel warning light?


----------



## Dave Koller (Nov 15, 2008)

chansen said:


> My fuel gauge has three wires to it. Anyone know how these things work?


Car type? Picture? Could be anything (plus, minus, transducer input, or dash light - grounded case?)


----------

